

Bookmarklet fix for overwide News.YC PREs - gojomo
http://xavvy.com/news.yc/#2009-01-16

======
nirmal
Would be nice for this to be added to the HN Blacklist + kitchen sink
greasemonkey script :).

<http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/25039>

~~~
Xichekolas
Your wish is my command.

Went ahead and updated the script (at the url you listed) to do so.

/me heads back into his bottle.

Edit: About half an hour after I posted this, I came up with a dynamic way to
fix the pre tags, rather than use gojomo's fixed max-width value. New version
is posted. Hopefully it works for everyone.

